# Remembering Otto....



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

3 years ago today, my cat Otto suddenly passed away
He was a grey, fluffy kittie that acted like he was King of the House!

It all started when I was away somewhere on holiday and my parents stayed home. I was coming back home that day so that was good.
Anyway, back to the story, when I got home, my Mum was crying and I asked, "Mum, why are you crying? Did something bad happen?", and she told me, "Otto died very suddenly", then cried even more. I asked,"How did he pass away?", feeling shocked and very sad. "We woke up yesterday morning, and heard meowing. Your dad got up and went outside to see what was going on. He found Otto next to his van with green liquid coming out of his mouth", my Mum said. "We took him to the vet and we were in the waiting room for 2 hours, and he kept dribbling green liquid. We finally got to a veterinarian, and we asked if he had eaten some kind of poison. He said no and he didn't get run over either." I was crying by the time she finished that sentence. Mum said,"He is at the vet now and we want him 
back! But its's closed and we cannot get in".

So on Monday,(three years ago), my Dad picked him up from the vet in a bag and carefully buried him in our backyard...

R.I.P Otto


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Kittielover,

Im sorry for your loss of Otto. Any death is profoundly hard, but the sudden ones have that extra element of catching us so not prepared. atback


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
The green liquid sounds like car anti-freeze which tastes sweet to pets but is deadly.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Sorry so to hear about Otto's death.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> The green liquid sounds like car anti-freeze which tastes sweet to pets but is deadly.


Thank-you for your thought
Wow, I didn't know that. That was probally it Thanks for your help.

And also thank-you to marie5890 and konstargirl
for your thoughts about Otto aswell

I really appreciate that:cat


----------

